# AE - RC18R - Cool Car!



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Looks like they made a car body for the RC18T, and some tires - may convert my RC18T to the R!



http://teamassociated.com/shusting/CatalogHub/kitspecs_18r/kit18r.htm


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

I pre ordered 2 bodies for my mini t that i race on carpet in kalamazoo it hadles like a touring car with a mcallister stocker body now it can look like one to


----------



## slotracer (Jun 3, 2003)

Will we see this racing on carpet wit rs4's and m18's ?
Will 1/18th touring car wheels fit?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sweet maybe I need to make a stocker body???? The car of the future style


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

that would be great cant wait


----------

